# Saying hello and alittle about me + questions



## 13enEd (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello guys and girls,

First time posting on this forum but I have used it from time to time researching things, I have found it very usefull and would like to say thanks for what I have learnt already.

I'm 23. 5ft,8in and usually around 15st+ I am carrying alot of unwanted body fat and always have done. I have been training on and off for 4 years and have recently got back into it properly ! Training weights 5 days per week and cardio every other day (jogging when possible shift worker so some times don't have time)

My diet is ok on good days and appalling on bad days but for the main it's not bad

I try having as much protien as I can usually around 120-200g per day and low carbs

Ok so a few questions I would like to ask

When Im working 2-10 shift I train first thing after I wake up so I don't usually eat any thing befor hand is this good or not ?

Should I eat something befor I train ?

When I train I do 5 lifts (on one muscle/group of muscles) and do 4 sets starting at 12 reps then for the last three I could do 12,10,8 or 6 depending on weights and how tired the muscle is should I stick to a set pattern eg 12,10,8,6 because at the moment it could be 12,6,8,12 or 12,10,6,12 hardly ever the same ! If so what would you recomend ?

And finally weighted jogging ? Some times I throw 10-15kg i'n a ruck sack and jog about 3 miles was just wondering what your views was on this do you think it would benefit me more to run unweighted faster or for longer ?

Thanks all views welcome


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Firstly Welcome to the forum mate.



13enEd said:


> When Im working 2-10 shift I train first thing after I wake up so I don't usually eat any thing befor hand is this good or not ?
> 
> With your cardio this can be benificial due to lack of blood sugar making your body burn fat for energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## 13enEd (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys

I will try get a shake down me befor I hit the gym

Training wise it is a program a friend uses who I train with and it cirtenly works just some time I mix the reps up

Will still look into the 5x5

Never heard of fartlek running I'll get researching thanks

I use a army style ruck sack when wighted jogging

Cheers


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## 13enEd (Dec 5, 2011)

Just looked up fartlek running going to go for a 4/5 mile run in the morning thanks marrsy

Was just wondering what peoples views are on weighted ankle staps For jogging

Might be better then a ruck sack ?

Cheers Guys


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

13enEd said:


> Just looked up fartlek running going to go for a 4/5 mile run in the morning thanks marrsy
> 
> Was just wondering what peoples views are on weighted ankle staps For jogging
> 
> ...


I wouldn't do either to be honest. Bad for joints etc. Any hills near you that you could do hill sprints on?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> I wouldn't do either to be honest. Bad for joints etc. Any hills near you that you could do hill sprints on?


Not too good in the shins to be fair mate!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## 13enEd (Dec 5, 2011)

Yer got a few hills between 100m and 300m I would say quite steep aswell

Sprint up and jog/walk down and repeat mate ?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome buddy.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome pal


----------

